# Canterbury Meet - Jan 2011



## Shelb1uk (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all...

Am trying to crank up the amount of meets 

Just testing the waters to see if Canterbury in Kent would be acccessible to people...???

Tis about an hour from me even but full of history, cobbled streets and lovely pubs  I think it would make a lovely meet!

Will add a poll to get a general idea of what you think!

Am thinking of January time as xmas fever will be hitting our diaries soon!!!!

x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok I'm gonna be bold:

*Saturday 29th January 2011*
12pm onwards 

Nice pub in Canterbury (TBC but will be v central promise)

If you are in say helll yeahhh!!! Or a post will do hehe 

x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 29, 2010)

P.s calendar pls Northey 

And to the ppl who are not local enough to come, get setting up meets nearer to you...no-one can make everything so the more choices the better  and it's easy peasy to arrange one 

x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 29, 2010)

Boo Hoo cannay do that date girl 

Oh well I'm sure you'll get a lot of people down there, tis a lovely place!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 29, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Boo Hoo cannay do that date girl
> 
> Oh well I'm sure you'll get a lot of people down there, tis a lovely place!
> 
> ...



How very dare you Rossi!! I suggest you canx whatever it is pronto  !!!  x x x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

Now added to calendar. Good job you asked - our calendar only ran up to the end of this year, I had to find out how to extend it!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Northe  hoping a few of us can make it...A Circle D gal from Canterbury is gonna come, and I've told her to sign up to the forum 

x x x


----------



## shiv (Oct 1, 2010)

If I can get the time off work I shall be there


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 2, 2010)

If I can make it I'll be there.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

I checked out the trains and coaches and I'm afraid it's both too far and too expensive for me  It's a shame because I like Canterbury - I ised to go there a lot when I lived in Folkestone.


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 5, 2010)

I will do my best, looks like it'll take about an hour to get there.


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I checked out the trains and coaches and I'm afraid it's both too far and too expensive for me  It's a shame because I like Canterbury - I ised to go there a lot when I lived in Folkestone.



If I can get the day off *W* you could get a daysave ticket from Southern railway to Hove or Brighton and I'd drive to Canterbury.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

brightontez said:


> If I can get the day off *W* you could get a daysave ticket from Southern railway to Hove or Brighton and I'd drive to Canterbury.



Thanks for the offer Tez, that's very kind of you  Still not sure if I'll even know where I'll be living by January, but I will let you know!


----------



## ilovekandi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi chicky, i will try and come but 3 days b4 is my birthday..... 21!!!! you wouldn't believe it, i look so young don't i !!! haha

anyway I may have plans made for me that day but i would love to come down and see yous all xxxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 17, 2010)

*Location Change???*

Hi guys...

Seems the location of Canterbury is not too good for people...what do we think about changing the location? Dont see the point if its just 2 or 3 of us and would obv like as many ppl as poss to come 

What about going back to brighton? Keen to go somewhere where transport links are good and lots of people came to that? Or maybe Margate or Hastings?

All are by the sea and yes it's cold in January but the sea is lovely all year round I say :0) x x x

let me know people....and those more northerly get planning more meets hehehe :0) x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 17, 2010)

p.s looks like the 2yr bash was good fun...gutted I missed it...


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 17, 2010)

p.p.s Northe any chance this can go onto the main message board as a sticky as its only 8 weeks away?  x x x


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 17, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> What about going back to brighton? Keen to go somewhere where transport links are good and lots of people came to that? Or maybe Margate or Hastings?



Hi Shelley, 

I wouldn't advise going to Hastings as it's an utter toilet. Brighton, Eastbourne, Lewes all have good pubs. Southampton for me at least is also a possibility. All depends on how skint I am and when I start the new job.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2010)

There was some talk about Oxford a while back - another possibility? I'll set something up on the General Messageboard tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 17, 2010)

I recall as such. It'd be better for everyone who wants to come as it's a bit more central than London so those of a northern persuasion can come along more easily. 

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> I recall as such. It'd be better for everyone who wants to come as it's a bit more central than London so those of a northern persuasion can come along more easily.
> 
> Tom



We'll see what Shelley says tomorrow - we've got a date, just need to decide on a place!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi guys...

I must of missed the talk of Oxford hehe! Anywhere is fine with me and thinking about it London just got done so something a bit higher up the map is def fairer  also worth mentioning that the Circle D 3 year will prob be in London too as was such a success last year ...and this will be in April so another chance for meeting  And the seaside should really be saved for the summer? I know zero about Oxford but sure there is history to learn etc 

My proposal is:

*Sat 29th January
The Four Candles Wetherspoon - OXFORD
(http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-four-candles)
From 12pm*

8 minutes walk from the station:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...51.753284,-1.265187&spn=0.00704,0.013733&z=16

What do you think? x x x over to you :0) x x x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Great stuff Shelley  I'll post it up in the General Message board and see how many takers we get!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Now posted up here with poll:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=12711


----------



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

Ohh oxford is better than Canterbury.  Might be able to make it - hope so .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

katie said:


> Ohh oxford is better than Canterbury.  Might be able to make it - hope so .



Megabus do a bus to Oxford from Southampton and various other places


----------



## Linds1981 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Guys  I am so going to look into this!! Would be great to eventually meet you guys! Will check out, bus, train etc and get back to you asap!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Linds1981 said:


> Hey Guys  I am so going to look into this!! Would be great to eventually meet you guys! Will check out, bus, train etc and get back to you asap!!!



Linds, it is now going to be Oxford so don't check out Canterbury! Canterbury was too difficult for people to get to. I will close this thread now to save confusion - see the following thread for latest details:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=12711

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------

